# Cold Weather Laying



## two kids (Sep 17, 2004)

What do you guys use to dry your brick at the end of the day? I use a space heater 110oo btu caanon style, but I am always looking for easier more productive ways to dry my brick.

I dont use dura-lube or any type of antifreeze, due to bleeding out after a couple years . SO what kinda of equipment do you guys use.....or better yet , what is the best thing to use in your opinion, that may cut down on actual drying time, that costs me laying time.

I have heard of blankets that keep masonry from freezing but I have never seen them nor used them here.

HELP ME OUT HERE GUYS:help: :cheesygri :thumbsup:


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Well Im from Green Bay, WI. Gets pretty cold up here in the winter. What I use is the big 250,000 kerosene heaters. I've got 3 of them for in the tent when we tarp in. I have the delivery driver from the brick yard set the brick about 12' off the face of the wall. That leaves plenty of room for the tenders to get in and out, airflow, and a place to set the heaters. I face one on the brick stack to get it goin. I also have the tender load all the way up so the brick are nice and dry and toasty by the time I get up there. 

For sand I lay down a 12" diameter culvert that is 10' long. I have the dump truck dump it right on the culvert and either start a fire or use an LP tank. I have the 100lb LP tank out by the sand anyway so I can heat my water up. The tender fills the drum up every morning and he has to make sure he dumps whats not used at the end of the day. I find that if its heated up pretty good it will stay heated for a good part of the day. I just use regular tarps to cover the sand. Nothing special.


----------



## two kids (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey 6string looks like me and you are the only two who lay in the cold weather :biggrin: :biggrin: I use the big heaters as well.....I also use a little 60,000 btu heater that I use like a torch, and I blow dry everything before I leave for the day....works real well for me.....also I fill my barrels up before I leave and my help comes in early and builds a fire to melt the ice in them and to get the water warm , that way I dont have to worry about keeping my hoses drained every day.

THANKS FOR THE REPLY.......BTW I noticed a thread were you posted some pics....I dont see any of the pics , can you re-post them for me to see? If you could I would really appreciate it...THANKS:thumbup:


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Hey no problem! I had to put a new hard drive so all the pics came off. BTW im switchin' from kerosene to propane heaters... alot cheaper in fuel.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

*weed burner*

i use a weed burner on lower work and a space heater on upper work.i have warped too many vinal soffits with a weed burner to use it on upper any more.:furious:
i would think the blanket you are talking about is what most concrete men use to cover their slabs in the winter.they are big and bulky.i have used them to keep walls from freezing over night.most concrete supply house should have them


----------

